# Chris Benoit



## Pooh31

Chris Benoit and his family were found dead in their home.  He was a wrestler for the WWE...


----------



## Kain99

Carbon Monoxide dead or ... Dead, dead?


----------



## Pooh31

Kain99 said:
			
		

> Carbon Monoxide dead or ... Dead, dead?



According to wwe.com they were found dead in their home and police are investigating the circumstances surrounding their deaths.  They are not giving any information other than that.


----------



## Lilypad

From Wikipedia:
On June 25, 2007, Benoit and his family were found dead in their home in Atlanta. It was first reported to fans of the WWE via WWE Mobile. No exact details are known about this death at this time. Through their website, World Wrestling Entertainment also released the following statement:

"World Wrestling Entertainment is deeply saddened to report that today Chris Benoit and his family were found dead in their home. There are no further details at this time, other than the Benoit family residence is currently being investigated by local authorities.

Monday Night's Raw on the 26th of June, 2007, will serve as a tribute to Chris Benoit and his family."

PW Headlines stated that Benoit called in to WWE Sunday and said he would be unable to make it back as his family was ill and they were spitting up blood

*Fayette County and Peachtree City authorities have not confirmed Benoit's death*.


----------



## Kain99

Just for speculation sake..... I wonder if this was a murder and if we will see 87 pages droning on about the injustice. 

Doubtful since they didn't bark.


----------



## meangirl

Pooh31 said:
			
		

> According to wwe.com they were found dead in their home and police are investigating the circumstances surrounding their deaths. They are not giving any information other than that.


 
Here's the latest news I could find...LINK

His other two children are in Canada it says. 

Such a shame.


----------



## czygvtwkr

Holy crap,  I always thought of his as one of the clean nosed wrestlers.  

I guess its rare when a professional wrestler makes it to 50.


----------



## Lilypad

czygvtwkr said:
			
		

> Holy crap,  I always thought of his as one of the clean nosed wrestlers.
> 
> I guess *its rare when a professional wrestler makes it to 50*.


Think you mighta hit on something there!
Famous Wrestlers That Have Died Since 1985 Before the Age of 51-
Chris Von Erich - 21 
Mike Von Erich - 23 
Louie Spiccoli - 27 
Art Barr - 28 
Gino Hernandez - 29 
Jay Youngblood - 30 
Rick McGraw - 30 
Joey Marella - 30 
Ed Gatner - 31 
Buzz Sawyer - 32 
Crash Holly - 32 
Kerry Von Erich - 33 
D.J. Peterson - 33 
Eddie Gilbert - 33 
The Renegade - 33 
Owen Hart - 33 
Chris Candido - 33 
Adrian Adonis - 34 
Gary Albright - 34 
Bobby Duncum Jr. - 34 
Yokozuna - 34 
Big Dick Dudley - 34 
Brian Pillman - 35 
Marianna Komlos - 35 
Pitbull #2 - 36 
The Wall/Malice - 36 
Leroy Brown - 38 
Mark Curtis - 38 
Eddie Guerrero - 38 
Davey Boy Smith - 39 
Johnny Grunge - 39 
Vivian Vachon - 40 
Jeep Swenson - 40 
Brady Boone - 40 
Terry Gordy - 40 
Bertha Faye - 40 
Billy Joe Travis - 40 
Larry Cameron - 41 
Rick Rude - 41 
Randy Anderson - 41 
Bruiser Brody - 42 
Miss Elizabeth - 42 
Big Boss Man - 42 
Earthquake - 42 
Mike Awesome - 42 
Ray Candy - 43 
Dino Bravo - 44 
Curt Hennig - 44 
Bam Bam Bigelow - 45 
Jerry Blackwell - 45 
Junkyard Dog - 45 
Hercules - 45 
Andre the Giant - 46 
Big John Studd - 46 
Chris Adams - 46 
Mike Davis - 46 
Hawk - 46 
Dick Murdoch - 49 
Jumbo Tsuruta - 49 
Rocco Rock - 49 
Sherri Martel - 49 
Moondog Spot - 51


----------



## czygvtwkr

I didnt know the big boss man or adrian adonis were dead


----------



## LordStanley

The canadian crippler   say it aint so....

you know, I havent watched any wresting in a while.  Its sad to see a great one go.

He will be missed


----------



## sockgirl77

My fiance is watching the memorial now. We've been digging on the net for 30 minutes and cannot find anything.


----------



## Pooh31

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> My fiance is watching the memorial now. We've been digging on the net for 30 minutes and cannot find anything.




Yeah, Im watching it too.  Ive watched wrestling since the 80s, stopped watching in the mid 90s.  His wife is the daughter of Arn Anderson, dont know if yall remember him.  She went by the name Woman and she was a Valet.  He truly was a great wrestler.
And yes, many have died young.


----------



## LordStanley

Pooh31 said:
			
		

> Yeah, Im watching it too.  Ive watched wrestling since the 80s, stopped watching in the mid 90s.  His wife is the daughter of Arn Anderson, dont know if yall remember him.  She went by the name Woman and she was a Valet.  He truly was a great wrestler.
> And yes, many have died young.



No way.... your married to Double A's daughter.... Thats cool

The four horsemen were awesome


----------



## Severa

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> My fiance is watching the memorial now. We've been digging on the net for 30 minutes and cannot find anything.



Only thing I've found so far was on FoxNews.com, I did a post on the News and Current Events forum with it, not even checking in here. *sheepish grin* my mistake.


----------



## rescueman

i didn't know alot of the wrestlers on that list were dead. but this one is very sad. he was one of the few that played clean. sad day in wrestling.


----------



## missperky

Damn...


----------



## Spudtrooper

Tragic, man all I can say is he was an awesome performer and I hope this doesn't come out to be something really bad.


----------



## missperky

He was only 40 years old and his son was 7 years old...Not sure about the wife....dang...


----------



## missperky

Lt. Tommy Pope of the Fayette County Sheriff's Department told ABC News that Benoit had missed several appointments over the weekend, leading concerned parties to ask police to do a "welfare check." 

 When sheriffs arrived at the Benoit home, they found the wrestler, his wife, and their son dead.


----------



## BlackSheep

"No One Knows What Goes on Behind Closed Doors"


----------



## vraiblonde

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> "No One Knows What Goes on Behind Closed Doors"


Damn, I guess not  



> The deaths are being investigated as a possible suicide and double homicide, authorities told ABC News.


----------



## vraiblonde

Pooh31 said:
			
		

> And yes, many have died young.


Here's why:

http://www.abcnews.go.com/Sports/wireStory?id=2964998


----------



## vraiblonde

This is amazing:
http://www.wwe.com/shows/ecw/superstars/chrisbenoit/articles/benoitretrospective



> The sports-entertainment world has truly suffered a loss with his passing, as one of the all-time greats was taken well before his time.



Fox News is saying he killed his wife and son, then killed himself.  If that's true, then WWE's tribute is inappropriate.


----------



## tugboater

RIP Rabid Wolverine.I think he was one of the best technical wrestler there was. Go up there and put your buddy Eddie Guerrero in the crippler crossface.


----------



## Spudtrooper

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> This is amazing:
> http://www.wwe.com/shows/ecw/superstars/chrisbenoit/articles/benoitretrospective
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News is saying he killed his wife and son, then killed himself.  If that's true, then WWE's tribute is inappropriate.


No One knows right now WHAT happened. That is what forensics is for. They had 4 hours or so to process this information and he was a friend and employee,they had no clue at the time,all of this is just now coming to light. Give me a break!


----------



## tugboater

Thats what I say let the truth come out.Who knows what went on in that house.


----------



## sockgirl77

I just heard on the radio that it was a double homiside/suicide. Evidently, Chris killed his wife and son earlier in the weekend and then killed himself yesterday. This is shocking because he always had his family with him at big events and talked about his love for family. Damn.


----------



## Spudtrooper

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> I just heard on the radio that it was a double homiside/suicide. Evidently, Chris killed his wife and son earlier in the weekend and then killed himself yesterday. This is shocking because he always had his family with him at big events and talked about his love for family. Damn.


That is what is SUSPECTED. There is no actual report of evidence to that.


----------



## sockgirl77

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> That is what is SUSPECTED. There is no actual report of evidence to that.


If that is the truth than the radio should not have reported it. They did not use the word suspected or anything like it. I cannot imagine him killing his family so I am hoping that this is not the truth.


----------



## nachomama

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> That is what is SUSPECTED. There is no actual report of evidence to that.



I would love to hear (if that even sounds right), the cause of death was carbon monoxide or something.  But it's not sounding too good for Benoit.  

I was watching RAW last night, just in shock.  Then, when they replayed his victory at Wrestlemania XX when Eddie Guerrero came in the ring and they hugged and cried, I lost it.  Chris was one of the most passionate wrestlers I can remember.  He commanded respect.  Triple H was talking of a newbie wrestler who came in and disrespected HBK.  Chris gave him the whatfor and made him do 1,000 squats.  He even did them with the guy.  The next day, when the guy was saying he could hardly walk, Chris made him do 500 more.

It's unfortunate, if the deaths were foul play on Chris' part, that a man who commanded such respect in life lost a lot of respect in death.


----------



## Spudtrooper

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> If that is the truth than the radio should not have reported it. They did not use the word suspected or anything like it. I cannot imagine him killing his family so I am hoping that this is not the truth.


I've been watching CNN all morning and they have not confirmed it as true. It will take time to investigate. I'm having a hard time with this myself. He doesn't fit the profile of a family annihilater. It is very hard for me to wrap my brian around it. They are saying there was no sign of gun shot wounds. Men almost always use guns. It is just not adding up to me.


----------



## Spudtrooper

nachomama said:
			
		

> I would love to hear (if that even sounds right), the cause of death was carbon monoxide or something.  But it's not sounding too good for Benoit.
> 
> I was watching RAW last night, just in shock.  Then, when they replayed his victory at Wrestlemania XX when Eddie Guerrero came in the ring and they hugged and cried, I lost it.  Chris was one of the most passionate wrestlers I can remember.  He commanded respect.  Triple H was talking of a newbie wrestler who came in and disrespected HBK.  Chris gave him the whatfor and made him do 1,000 squats.  He even did them with the guy.  The next day, when the guy was saying he could hardly walk, Chris made him do 500 more.
> 
> It's unfortunate, if the deaths were foul play on Chris' part, that a man who commanded such respect in life lost a lot of respect in death.


I know that losing Eddie really upset him but this is just too much. If it were carbon monoxide they would have known that right away.


----------



## sockgirl77

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> I've been watching CNN all morning and they have not confirmed it as true. It will take time to investigate. I'm having a hard time with this myself. He doesn't fit the profile of a family annihilater. It is very hard for me to wrap my brian around it. They are saying there was no sign of gun shot wounds. Men almost always use guns. It is just not adding up to me.


Bad thread to make a joke in, I know but this had me giggling. No offense to you but usually it is someone else's spelling error, only backwards. If that makes any sense whatsoever.


Anyways, this is all just odd. I hope the official details get released soon so that everyone can put there minds to ease if that's possible.


----------



## Spudtrooper

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Bad thread to make a joke in, I know but this had me giggling. No offense to you but usually it is someone else's spelling error, only backwards. If that makes any sense whatsoever.
> 
> 
> Anyways, this is all just odd. I hope the official details get released soon so that everyone can put there minds to ease if that's possible.



See it has gotten me so upset that I cannot even proofread my posts.


----------



## Pooh31

nachomama said:
			
		

> I would love to hear (if that even sounds right), the cause of death was carbon monoxide or something.  But it's not sounding too good for Benoit.
> 
> I was watching RAW last night, just in shock.  Then, when they replayed his victory at Wrestlemania XX when Eddie Guerrero came in the ring and they hugged and cried, I lost it.  Chris was one of the most passionate wrestlers I can remember.  He commanded respect.  Triple H was talking of a newbie wrestler who came in and disrespected HBK.  Chris gave him the whatfor and made him do 1,000 squats.  He even did them with the guy.  The next day, when the guy was saying he could hardly walk, Chris made him do 500 more.
> 
> It's unfortunate, if the deaths were foul play on Chris' part, that a man who commanded such respect in life lost a lot of respect in death.



I loved watching that part with Eddie Guerrero and Chirs Benoit.  It is sad that it is being reported that he killed his wife, son and then himself.  If he was that depressed why not just kill himself, why did he have to kill his wife and family.  That really gets to me knowing that people who are depressed have to take other people down with them.


----------



## nachomama

Pooh31 said:
			
		

> I loved watching that part with Eddie Guerrero and Chirs Benoit.  It is sad that it is being reported that he killed his wife, son and then himself.  If he was that depressed why not just kill himself, why did he have to kill his wife and family.  That really gets to me knowing that people who are depressed have to take other people down with them.



This upsets me.  I have a 13 year old son, who has followed wrestling since he could talk.  I got home last night and he told me about what happened.  At first I didn't believe it because I knew last night was supposed to be the 3 hour crap on Vince McMahon.  When I finally got a chance to sit down (after getting dinner done) and watch with him, it was becoming more and more real.  I said "Let's go downstairs and see what's on the internet, since they aren't saying what happened."  He told me "No.  I don't want to know.  He was one of my heroes and I don't want to know if it was something he did."  Then he started asking me tons of questions.  Did he do steroids?  Do steroids mess with your brain like drugs do?  Do they make you depressed?  He couldn't have killed his own son, could he?  Then he started talking about Eddie Guerrero, and how he died.

He was a hero in many kids eyes, and now we parents are left to try and answer all the unanswerable questions.


----------



## FromTexas

steroids are bad, mmmkay....


----------



## Spudtrooper

The WWE now has a very strict zero tolerence policy for drugs. Two wrestlers last year were gone and in rehab. Eugene and Rob Van Dam. They got help.paid for by the company, and are now back to what they do best. Benoit was a scary large man for his frame and I know it could be possible. he took a leave of absensce a few months ago and was gone awhile. I am sorry for your son. Benoit is still a hero, if he did do this,a fallen and troubled one.


----------



## vraiblonde

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> He doesn't fit the profile of a family annihilater.


Do you know him in real life?  

Steroids mess with your brain and make you violent.  It's possible that, absent the chemicals, he'd have never done anything like this.  It's one of the reasons steroids are illegal.


----------



## Tina2001aniT

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> Benoit is still a hero, if he did do this,a fallen and troubled one.



Are you kidding me??  Bobby Cutts, Jr. was a cop and I am sure he did all kinds of wonderful things in his career, maybe we should call him a troubled hero as well???


----------



## nachomama

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> Are you kidding me??  Bobby Cutts, Jr. was a cop and I am sure he did all kinds of wonderful things in his career, maybe we should call him a troubled hero as well???



Exactly.  Spud, I understand your sadness, but no hero murders their own wife and child.  I thought very highly of Chris Benoit, he was a talented passionate wrestler and kept his nose out of the drama that is the WWE.  But I have no respect for a man who would kill not only his wife, but his own flesh and blood, and can make no excuses as to why it would be ok for him to do such a thing.


----------



## Spudtrooper

nachomama said:
			
		

> Exactly.  Spud, I understand your sadness, but no hero murders their own wife and child.  I thought very highly of Chris Benoit, he was a talented passionate wrestler and kept his nose out of the drama that is the WWE.  But I have no respect for a man who would kill not only his wife, but his own flesh and blood, and can make no excuses as to why it would be ok for him to do such a thing.


I am not saying it is ok, I jsut cannot really villify him untill all the facts are in. He was an excellent wrestler, and it is sad that if he was having problems no one around him noticed. It scares me.


----------



## sockgirl77

While I understand wrestling's entertainment value, I hope to hell that I raise my child to have heroes that do not smash ladders on people's heads. :shrug:


----------



## Spudtrooper

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> While I understand wrestling's entertainment value, I hope to hell that I raise my child to have heroes that do not smash ladders on people's heads. :shrug:


It is entertainment, I really think it is questionable that kids should watch it these days.Things have gone to s@#$ on there.


----------



## sockgirl77

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> It is entertainment, I really think it is questionable that kids should watch it these days.Things have gone to s@#$ on there.


I do not think that my kids will be watching it. I discussed this with their father the last time he paid $40 for PPV. Too much violence and way too much boobs and ass cheeks for any kid to watch.


----------



## Spudtrooper

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> I do not think that my kids will be watching it. I discussed this with their father the last time he paid $40 for PPV. Too much violence and way too much boobs and ass cheeks for any kid to watch.


That is certain, kids under 14 shouldn't be watching that kind of thing. IMO. The women are objects on there and rarely wrestle. Man, I am a sucker for those WWE boobies though.


----------



## vraiblonde

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> it is sad that if he was having problems no one around him noticed.


Spud, when everyone around you has the same problem, who's going to notice?  It just seems normal to them.

The wrestlers have to take steroids to acquire and maintain their unnatural physiques.  "Roid rage" is so common it's a cliche, and you hear stories all the time about these superstar wrestlers who smack their ##### up.  Steve Austin, Lex Luger, Chyna, Jake the Snake...and most wrestlers have an assault arrest or two under their belt.

These people are not heroes.  They are merely professional athletes.


----------



## LordStanley

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> I've been watching CNN all morning and they have not confirmed it as true. It will take time to investigate. I'm having a hard time with this myself. He doesn't fit the profile of a family annihilater. It is very hard for me to wrap my brian around it. They are saying there was no sign of gun shot wounds. *Men almost always use guns.* It is just not adding up to me.




Most men arent built like him either.  

The damage he can do with just his bare hands, is more than enough.


----------



## vraiblonde

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> I do not think that my kids will be watching it. I discussed this with their father the last time he paid $40 for PPV. Too much violence and way too much boobs and ass cheeks for any kid to watch.


Yeah, my son was a huge wrestling fan in the 80's and early 90's, when it was more about the wrestling.  He was in his late teens by the time they started the bimbo parade and sexual themes.  I wouldn't have let him watch the current wrestling storylines.


----------



## Spudtrooper

Well like I said the WWE has a zero tolerence policy now on drug use. I do not think that was the issue here. Maybe we will never know. Kids see many athletes as heros. I am not saying I agree with that, but it happens. These wrestlers are trained professionals, same as any other athlete.


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Yeah, my son was a huge wrestling fan in the 80's and early 90's, when it was more about the wrestling.  He was in his late teens by the time they started the bimbo parade and sexual themes.  I wouldn't have let him watch the current wrestling storylines.


I watch Hulk Hogan and Randy "Machoman" Savage back in the day. They used to have a cartoon on. But, it was way different back then.


----------



## basher

Lilypad said:
			
		

> Think you mighta hit on something there!
> Famous Wrestlers That Have Died Since 1985 Before the Age of 51-
> Chris Von Erich - 21
> Mike Von Erich - 23
> Louie Spiccoli - 27
> Art Barr - 28
> Gino Hernandez - 29
> Jay Youngblood - 30
> Rick McGraw - 30
> Joey Marella - 30
> Ed Gatner - 31
> Buzz Sawyer - 32
> Crash Holly - 32
> Kerry Von Erich - 33
> D.J. Peterson - 33
> Eddie Gilbert - 33
> The Renegade - 33
> Owen Hart - 33
> Chris Candido - 33
> Adrian Adonis - 34
> Gary Albright - 34
> Bobby Duncum Jr. - 34
> Yokozuna - 34
> Big Dick Dudley - 34
> Brian Pillman - 35
> Marianna Komlos - 35
> Pitbull #2 - 36
> The Wall/Malice - 36
> Leroy Brown - 38
> Mark Curtis - 38
> Eddie Guerrero - 38
> Davey Boy Smith - 39
> Johnny Grunge - 39
> Vivian Vachon - 40
> Jeep Swenson - 40
> Brady Boone - 40
> Terry Gordy - 40
> Bertha Faye - 40
> Billy Joe Travis - 40
> Larry Cameron - 41
> Rick Rude - 41
> Randy Anderson - 41
> Bruiser Brody - 42
> Miss Elizabeth - 42
> Big Boss Man - 42
> Earthquake - 42
> Mike Awesome - 42
> Ray Candy - 43
> Dino Bravo - 44
> Curt Hennig - 44
> Bam Bam Bigelow - 45
> Jerry Blackwell - 45
> Junkyard Dog - 45
> Hercules - 45
> Andre the Giant - 46
> Big John Studd - 46
> Chris Adams - 46
> Mike Davis - 46
> Hawk - 46
> Dick Murdoch - 49
> Jumbo Tsuruta - 49
> Rocco Rock - 49
> Sherri Martel - 49
> Moondog Spot - 51



Wow, I didn't realize so many wrestlers have died   
Did most on this list die from Steroids?  I met Big John Studd when I was in third grade, he was walking in front of my family when we were in line to view the Christmas Tree in front of the White House.


----------



## Fubar

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Yeah, my son was a huge wrestling fan in the 80's and early 90's, when it was more about the wrestling.  He was in his late teens by the time they started the bimbo parade and sexual themes.  *I wouldn't have let him watch the current wrestling storylines*.


I got to agree w/you on this vrai-wrestling is of little value both for kids and adults-it is truly amazing the fan base though.  Wrestling has been prostituted to the point it is disgraceful-the latest with Vince McMahon faking his death was outrageous at best.


----------



## FromTexas

I think this is not from steroid use but Benoit's inability to come to grips with his latent homosexuality.


----------



## vraiblonde

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> I jsut cannot really villify him untill all the facts are in.


How about now?


----------



## rack'm

FromTexas said:
			
		

> I think this is not from steroid use but Benoit's inability to come to grips with his latent homosexuality.




You'd think he'd have the swing of things by now. :shrug:


----------



## Spudtrooper

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> How about now?


That you can be so pompous about a man that killed his family, yes you were right, yes he did do it, yes he is now not the man people thought he was. I sure hope you never experience real tragedy in your personal life. I don't think could handle it. Are you happy now?


----------



## vraiblonde

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> Are you happy now?


I'm always happy when the truth comes out and the delusional are put in their rightful place.


----------



## Spudtrooper

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I'm always happy when the truth comes out and the delusional are put in their rightful place.


Well screw me for wanting to see that maybe there was some hope that he didn't freaking murder his family. You are a bitter person. Your world must be so bleak and sad.


----------



## vraiblonde

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> Well screw me for wanting to see that maybe there was some hope that he didn't freaking murder his family. You are a bitter person. Your world must be so bleak and sad.


Yeah, you were all big and bad busting on me for things you don't know a damn thing about.

Turns out you don't know much about anything, eh?


----------



## rack'm

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> Well screw me for wanting to see that maybe there was some hope that he didn't freaking murder his family. You are a bitter person. Your world must be so bleak and sad.




Socki will give you a shoulder to cry on.


----------



## Spudtrooper

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Yeah, you were all big and bad busting on me for things you don't know a damn thing about.
> 
> Turns out you don't know much about anything, eh?


You didn't know a damn thing either. You are doing nothing but proving to everyone that you are a couthless hag. His wife and kid are dead. Show some compassion. Yes, I thought it was possible he didn't do such a thing. Big freaking deal. You are warped.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Who...*



			
				vraiblonde said:
			
		

> These people are not heroes.  They are merely professional athletes.




...happen to work in perhaps the most demanding, least forgiving, cold and heartless sport there is. 

Most of these guys are on the road all the time, not just a 'season'. You're hurt? Go wrestle. Sick? Wrestle. Can't get in the ring? You're not getting paid. 

It's a brutal business.


----------



## vraiblonde

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> It's a brutal business.


Tough ####.  He chose his profession.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Dude...*



			
				Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> You didn't know a damn thing either. You are doing nothing but proving to everyone that you are a couthless hag. His wife and kid are dead. Show some compassion. Yes, I thought it was possible he didn't do such a thing. Big freaking deal. *You are warped*.



...you can upset about this but she didn't off her family. If he did this he's far 
more than warped.


----------



## FromTexas

rack'm said:
			
		

> You'd think he'd have the swing of things by now. :shrug:



He is definitely picking up the slack these days.


----------



## vraiblonde

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> You are warped.


You're the one running your big mouth without having a clue, and *I'm* warped???

That's pretty good.


----------



## sockgirl77

rack'm said:
			
		

> Socki will give you a shoulder to cry on.


 Don't be offering my shoulder to cry on. They are supporting my new larger bra straps.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Grouchy...*



			
				vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Tough ####.  He chose his profession.




...today? I didn't it mean to sound like an excuse. If this is true, next will be the book about Benoit full of all the azzhats who _just can believe _ he did it and then they'll say 'but I could tell something wasn't right...'


----------



## rack'm

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Don't be offering my shoulder to cry on. They are supporting my new larger bra straps.




Christ, now Spudpooper will be fussing about you wanting more support.


----------



## Spudtrooper

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> You're the one running your big mouth without having a clue, and *I'm* warped???
> 
> That's pretty good.


Well I suppose the people on these boards can decide for themselves. They know about you.


----------



## rack'm

FromTexas said:
			
		

> He is definitely picking up the slack these days.




With a schedule like his, it must be suffocating.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Yeah...*



			
				Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> Well I suppose the people on these boards can decide for themselves. They know about you.




...and she's not alleged to have killed her family and herself. If Benoit did this, your anger ought to be directed at him, not someone calling a spade a spade.


----------



## nachomama

rack'm said:
			
		

> With a schedule like his, it must be suffocating.



  It only took about an hour for it to start.


----------



## rack'm

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> someone calling a spade a spade.




Racial profiling, racial profiling


----------



## Spudtrooper

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...and she's not alleged to have killed her family and herself. If Benoit did this, your anger ought to be directed at him, not someone calling a spade a spade.


My anger is at a hypocrite that calls Benoit eveil yet can post on here defending a chil molester. That is where the anger is.


----------



## sockgirl77

rack'm said:
			
		

> Christ, now Spudpooper will be fussing about you wanting more support.


Not if my tarded friend do not give him the idea.


----------



## rack'm

nachomama said:
			
		

> It only took about an hour for it to start.




We had to grieve


----------



## nachomama

rack'm said:
			
		

> Racial profiling, racial profiling


----------



## rack'm

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Not if my tarded friend do not give him the idea.


----------



## FromTexas

rack'm said:
			
		

> With a schedule like his, it must be suffocating.



Sometimes you look at all that responsibity in life and you choke.


----------



## nachomama

rack'm said:
			
		

> We had to grieve



I don't know what upsets me more.  That Benoit is dead, that he killed his wife and kid, that spud and vrai are fighting, that socki won't let spud cry on her bigger better bra strap, that larry is racial profiling or that I got two hits of red.

Professional wrester, w... 06-26-2007 01:25 PM myob 

 Chris Benoit 06-26-2007 01:02 PM That's why you shouldn't let your kids watch fake crap like that.  

No, I will not mind myob, no one else on here does.  

And my son is the coolest of the cool.  He has mastered the hurricanranna, the crippler crossface, the tombstone piledriver and the moonsault.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Wha???*



			
				nachomama said:
			
		

> that larry is racial profiling



...whose profile did I race?

???


----------



## rack'm

FromTexas said:
			
		

> Sometimes you look at all that responsibity in life and you choke.




I wonder what his wife's reflex was


----------



## Larry Gude

*Ok...*



			
				rack'm said:
			
		

> Racial profiling, racial profiling




...allow me to clarify; she called a shovel a shovel.

More better?


----------



## nachomama

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...whose profile did I race?
> 
> ???



I lost track.  :shrug:


----------



## sockgirl77

nachomama said:
			
		

> I don't know what upsets me more.  That Benoit is dead, that he killed his wife and kid, that spud and vrai are fighting, that socki won't let spud cry on her bigger better bra strap, that larry is racial profiling or that I got two hits of red.
> 
> Professional wrester, w... 06-26-2007 01:25 PM myob
> 
> Chris Benoit 06-26-2007 01:02 PM That's why you shouldn't let your kids watch fake crap like that.
> 
> No, I will not mind myob, no one else on here does.
> 
> And my son is the coolest of the cool.  He has mastered the hurricanranna, the crippler crossface, the tombstone piledriver and the moonsault.


It's okay honey. You can cry on my big bra strap any day.


----------



## RoseRed

nachomama said:
			
		

> I don't know what upsets me more.  That Benoit is dead, that he killed his wife and kid, that spud and vrai are fighting, that socki won't let spud cry on her bigger better bra strap, that larry is racial profiling or that I got two hits of red.
> 
> Professional wrester, w... 06-26-2007 01:25 PM myob
> 
> Chris Benoit 06-26-2007 01:02 PM That's why you shouldn't let your kids watch fake crap like that.
> 
> No, I will not mind myob, no one else on here does.
> 
> And my son is the coolest of the cool.  He has mastered the hurricanranna, the crippler crossface, the tombstone piledriver and the moonsault.



Has he mastered his domain?


----------



## Larry Gude

*I found it...*



			
				nachomama said:
			
		

> I lost track.  :shrug:



...you got me. I was like, WTF did I do now?


----------



## LordStanley

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Yeah, you were all big and bad busting on me for things you don't know a damn thing about.
> 
> Turns out you don't know much about anything, eh?




Your so old and wise


----------



## nachomama

*To My Newest Red Karma Giver...*

Yes, I AM a redneck.


----------



## nachomama

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> It's okay honey. You can cry on my big bra strap any day.



Thanks pal.



			
				Rosered said:
			
		

> Has he mastered his domain?



If you're thinking of the same thing I'm thinking...God I hope not.  At least not in my bathroom.


----------



## sockgirl77

nachomama said:
			
		

> Yes, I AM a redneck.


Yes. She is. She likes cowpie.


----------



## hotmomma

ATLANTA (AP) — Pro wrestler Chris Benoit strangled his wife and smothered his son before hanging himself in his weight room, a law enforcement official close to the investigation told The Associated Press Tuesday. 

The official spoke on the condition of anonymity. 

Authorities also said they are investigating whether steroids may have been a factor in the deaths of Benoit, his wife and their 7-year-old son who were found dead in an apparent murder-suicide. 

Fayette County District Attorney Scott Ballard said test results may not be back for weeks or even months. 

Autopsies were scheduled Tuesday by the Georgia Bureau of Investigation in DeKalb County.


----------



## FromTexas

hotmomma said:
			
		

> ATLANTA (AP) — Pro wrestler Chris Benoit strangled his wife and smothered his son before hanging himself in his weight room, a law enforcement official close to the investigation told The Associated Press Tuesday.
> 
> The official spoke on the condition of anonymity.
> 
> Authorities also said they are investigating whether steroids may have been a factor in the deaths of Benoit, his wife and their 7-year-old son who were found dead in an apparent murder-suicide.
> 
> Fayette County District Attorney Scott Ballard said test results may not be back for weeks or even months.
> 
> Autopsies were scheduled Tuesday by the Georgia Bureau of Investigation in DeKalb County.



I have a question about testing for drugs in the system.  How come I can go in and have drug test results in almost no time (2-3 days max), but they always say it can take months when it comes to an autopsy?


----------



## tugboater

I hate to put this update on here.         A law enforcement official close to the investigation tells The Associated Press that pro wrestler Chris Benoit strangled his wife and smothered his son before hanging himself in the weight room of the family's suburban Atlanta home. Authorities also said they are investigating whether steroids may have been a factor in the deaths. It's just so sad.


----------



## Spudtrooper

FromTexas said:
			
		

> I have a question about testing for drugs in the system.  How come I can go in and have drug test results in almost no time (2-3 days max), but they always say it can take months when it comes to an autopsy?


Coroners are busy and have many cases that is the only reason why. They say a few weeks but it can be done faster.


----------



## nachomama

tugboater said:
			
		

> I hate to put this update on here.         A law enforcement official close to the investigation tells The Associated Press that pro wrestler Chris Benoit strangled his wife and smothered his son before hanging himself in the weight room of the family's suburban Atlanta home. Authorities also said they are investigating whether steroids may have been a factor in the deaths. It's just so sad.



Thank you for giving us that update.  That clears up a lot of speculation.


----------



## itsbob

LordStanley said:
			
		

> Your so *old* and wise


Well, at least you're half right...


----------



## itsbob

FromTexas said:
			
		

> I have a question about testing for drugs in the system.  How come I can go in and have drug test results in almost no time (2-3 days max), but they always say it can take months when it comes to an autopsy?


When you get tested they are usually only looking for 2 or three drugs or TYPE of drugs (usually Cannabis), stick a piece of paper in your pee and it's either positive or negative.. an autopsy they test for a whole gamut of drugs.. and other substances that warrant some type of blood testing..


----------



## vraiblonde

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> My anger is at a hypocrite that calls Benoit eveil yet can post on here defending a chil molester. That is where the anger is.


First of all, I never defended a child molester.  If you think that, then you should consider taking a remedial reading class.

But you keep spewing what your girlfriend put in your head.  It's much easier than thinking for yourself.


----------



## PrchJrkr

nachomama said:
			
		

> Thank you for giving us that update.  That clears up a lot of speculation.



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to nachomama again.

Dammit!!! I should've saved my kramer for this one!


----------



## Spudtrooper

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> First of all, I never defended a child molester.  If you think that, then you should consider taking a remedial reading class.
> 
> But you keep spewing what your girlfriend put in your head.  It's much easier than thinking for yourself.


Originally Posted by vraiblonde
No, but it's not some skeezy pedophile sneaking into a little kid's room at night, either.

And should someone who makes a mistake ONE TIME be branded for life and their whole family have to pay the price? If it were ongoing and true abuse, that would be one thing. But that's not what happened.
I suppose that is taken out of context huh?


----------



## jetmonkey

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by vraiblonde
> No, but it's not some skeezy pedophile sneaking into a little kid's room at night, either.
> 
> And should someone who makes a mistake ONE TIME be branded for life and their whole family have to pay the price? If it were ongoing and true abuse, that would be one thing. But that's not what happened.
> I suppose that is taken out of context huh?


Benoit killed three times :shrug:


----------



## FromTexas

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by vraiblonde
> No, but it's not some skeezy pedophile sneaking into a little kid's room at night, either.
> 
> And should someone who makes a mistake ONE TIME be branded for life and their whole family have to pay the price? If it were ongoing and true abuse, that would be one thing. But that's not what happened.
> I suppose that is taken out of context huh?



You know how I know you're gay?  You can't count because the other nine fingers are shoved up your arse.


----------



## Spudtrooper

jetmonkey said:
			
		

> Benoit killed three times :shrug:


Jesus that isn't the point, my point is that she would condone it if he only killed one person? Since if you only molest a child ONCE she thinks that is ok.


----------



## cattitude

jetmonkey said:
			
		

> Benoit killed three times :shrug:



Nobody said Spud was smart.


----------



## FromTexas

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> Jesus that isn't the point, my point is that she would condone it if he only killed one person? Since if you only molest a child ONCE she thinks that is ok.



You know how I know you're gay? You missed the point and put it straight up your arse.


----------



## Lilypad

FromTexas said:
			
		

> You know how I know you're gay? You missed the point and put it straight up your arse.


Okay enough already-this is getting real old


----------



## jetmonkey

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> Jesus that isn't the point, _*m**y point is that she would condone it if he only killed one person*_? Since if you only molest a child ONCE she thinks that is ok.


That is not true 





> if it were ongoing and true abuse, that would be one thing


 Benoit's murdereed wife filed papers about his ongoing abuse :shrug:


----------



## Lilypad

elaine said:
			
		

> Who died and made you boss?


Nobody sweet elaine-but come on now


----------



## FromTexas

Lilypad said:
			
		

> Okay enough already-this is getting real old



You know why frogs are gay?  They make their homes on lilypads.


----------



## Lilypad

FromTexas said:
			
		

> You know why frogs are gay?  They make their homes on lilypads.


This much is true!


----------



## vraiblonde

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> No, but it's not some skeezy pedophile sneaking into a little kid's room at night, either.
> 
> And should someone who makes a mistake ONE TIME be branded for life and their whole family have to pay the price? If it were ongoing and true abuse, that would be one thing. But that's not what happened.


What part of that is defending a pedophile?  Because since you know all about this case, and are so close to the situation, then you certainly know by now that there's no pedophile to defend.

Right?


----------



## Spudtrooper

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> What part of that is defending a pedophile?  Because since you know all about this case, and are so close to the situation, then you certainly know by now that there's no pedophile to defend.
> 
> Right?


I highly doubt that. Nice spin though,spindoctor!


----------



## Spudtrooper

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> I highly doubt that. Nice spin though,spindoctor!


EVEN IF HE DIDN'T MOLEST ANYONE THAT IS NOT THE CASE! You are still quoted as saying,"if it was only once,why should that ruin his life?'


----------



## vraiblonde

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> I highly doubt that.


You better call the cops, then, and let them know you have new evidence.


----------



## vraiblonde

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> EVEN IF HE DIDN'T MOLEST ANYONE THAT IS NOT THE CASE! You are still quoted as saying,"if it was only once,why should that ruin his life?'


Actually, Slowie, if you read instead of fantasize, you'd see that I was concerned about his FAMILY paying the price, not him.  But don't let facts get in the way of your ####-stirring.

Do carry on.


----------



## LordStanley




----------



## jetmonkey

Quote:
                 <table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;">                              Originally Posted by *Spudtrooper*
_I highly doubt that. Nice spin though,spindoctor!_
</td></tr></tbody></table>


			
				Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> EVEN IF HE DIDN'T MOLEST ANYONE THAT IS NOT THE CASE! You are still quoted as saying,"if it was only once,why should that ruin his life?'


Why are you so angry at yourself?


----------



## Spudtrooper

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Actually, Slowie, if you read instead of fantasize, you'd see that I was concerned about his FAMILY paying the price, not him.  But don't let facts get in the way of your ####-stirring.
> 
> Do carry on.


You are a ####ing liar and a crappy one at that. I'm done here. Most of you disgust me. Some of you and you know who you are, are ok in my book. Carry on. Spin it how you want, there are plenty of people in my karma box that know you are a fraud. A sad, drunken pathetic fraud.


----------



## jetmonkey

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> EVEN IF HE DIDN'T MOLEST ANYONE THAT IS NOT THE CASE! You are still quoted as saying,"if it was only once,why should that ruin his life?'


Benoit killed three times. First he killed one. Then he killed another. Then he killed a third.


----------



## Spudtrooper

jetmonkey said:
			
		

> Benoit killed three times. First he killed one. Then he killed another. Then he killed a third.


You just are ont understanding what is going on here. Please go through and read everything again. Maybe it will make more sense then.


----------



## vraiblonde

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> You are a ####ing liar and a crappy one at that. I'm done here. Most of you disgust me. Some of you and you know who you are, are ok in my book. Carry on. Spin it how you want, there are plenty of people in my karma box that know you are a fraud. A sad, drunken pathetic fraud.


:slam:


Yay!  I win!


----------



## vraiblonde

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> You just are ont understanding what is going on here. Please go through and read everything again. Maybe it will make more sense then.


I thought you were done here?


----------



## FromTexas

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> You are a ####ing liar and a crappy one at that. I'm done here. Most of you disgust me. Some of you and you know who you are, are ok in my book. Carry on. Spin it how you want, there are plenty of people in my karma box that know you are a fraud. A sad, drunken pathetic fraud.



You know how I know you're gay?  You are worried if you have enough people in your out box.


----------



## vraiblonde

jetmonkey said:
			
		

> Benoit killed three times. First he killed one. Then he killed another. Then he killed a third.


Not to mention had been beating the #### out of them for years.


----------



## mrweb

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> Well screw me for wanting to see that maybe there was some hope that he didn't freaking murder his family. You are a bitter person. Your world must be so bleak and sad.


 
You're welcome Vrai.


----------



## sockgirl77

Obladi oblada life goes on brahhh...
Lala how the life goes on...
Obladi Oblada life goes on brahhh...
Lala how the life goes on.


----------



## nachomama

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Obladi oblada life goes on brahhh...
> Lala how the life goes on...
> Obladi Oblada life goes on brahhh...
> Lala how the life goes on.



Not at the Benoit household in Suburban Atlanta...:shrug:


----------



## Toxick

FromTexas said:
			
		

> You know how I know you're gay?  You are worried if you have enough people in your out box.




You know how I know you're gay? You wear tiny cutoff shorts with timberlain boots.


----------



## nachomama

Toxick said:
			
		

> You know how I know you're gay? You wear tiny cutoff shorts with timberlain boots.



Are you FT's boyfriend?


----------



## vraiblonde

> win at being a pathetic loser, just because you are sad enough to pay to have a site where you control people,wow yay you win! People only defend you because they are afraid you will boot them off. They have an addiction to this disgusting charade.



Did you people all know that I control you???  I'll have to start making you all cluck like chickens while standing on your head.


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Did you people all know that I control you???  I'll have to start making you all cluck like chickens while standing on your head.


So I can blame you when I post like a retarded whiny hormonal biatch?


----------



## nachomama

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Did you people all know that I control you???  I'll have to start making you all cluck like chickens while standing on your head.



:cluckcluckbagawk:


----------



## mrweb

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by vraiblonde
> No, but it's not some skeezy pedophile sneaking into a little kid's room at night, either.
> 
> And *should someone who makes a mistake ONE TIME be branded for life* and their whole family have to pay the price? If it were ongoing and true abuse, that would be one thing. But that's not what happened.
> I suppose that is taken out of context huh?


 
Kiddy diddler?  Yes.  Diddling a kid is not, "Gee, I made a mistake" type of thing.  Not paying attention and going 40+ in a 35 mile zone is a mistake, messing with a kid is no mistake...or how about, gee officer, I only robbed the bank once, but it was a mistake.


----------



## mAlice

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Did you people all know that I control you???  I'll have to start making you all cluck like chickens while standing on your head.



 :cluck:


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Did you people all know that I control you???  I'll have to start making you all cluck like chickens while standing on your head.


Okay... weird timing or what... someone just emailed me a picture they claim to be Azzy and Lexi...


----------



## RoseRed

otter said:
			
		

> :cluck:


:goose:


----------



## nachomama

kwillia said:
			
		

> Okay... weird timing or what... someone just emailed me a picture they claim to be Azzy and Lexi...



  RUN SOCKI!!!!


----------



## missperky

Damn train wreck.


----------



## sockgirl77

*Omg...*

Vrai, are you hiding something between you and mainman?


----------



## jetmonkey

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> You just are ont understanding what is going on here. Please go through and read everything again. Maybe it will make more sense then.


You really put the MP in MPD


----------



## lovinmaryland

http://www.tmz.com/2007/06/26/cops-confirm-benoit-killing-spree/

Officials have confirmed the horrifying details in the deaths of wrestling superstar Chris Benoit and his family.

In a statement by a member of the Fayetteville Sheriff's Department, "Mr, Benoit had sometime, possibly Friday, murdered his wife by asphyxiation. Sometime shortly after that, the same for his son Daniel and sometime later ... committed suicide by hanging himself in the basement area."

According to officials, Nancy was bound at the wrists and feet, with a towel wrapped around her body, and blood was found underneath her head. A Bible was also reportedly found near each one of the bodies.

Police have also confirmed that prescription drugs and steroids were found in the house. 

Benoit was found hanging in a weight room in his house. Cops say that he used a cord from one of his workout machines as a makeshift noose. Authorities also believe that Benoit died on Saturday.


----------



## BlackSheep

Lilypad said:
			
		

> *PW Headlines stated that Benoit called in to WWE Sunday and said he would be unable to make it back as his family was ill and they were spitting up blood*


Good Lord!


----------



## Toxick

lovinmaryland said:
			
		

> In a statement by a member of the Fayetteville Sheriff's Department, "Mr, Benoit had sometime, possibly Friday, murdered his wife by asphyxiation.




Bummer. He was one of my favorite wrestlers too. He was a great technical wrestler and did some moves that left me 

I thought that he was sane.

Too bad he had to disgrace everything anyone ever gave him credit for.


----------



## nachomama

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601082&sid=aAXMP3EEsTKg&refer=canada

Stamford, Connecticut-based WWE, which stages choreographed matches in which the winner is determined beforehand, has a $1.15 billion market capitalization. Its shares were down 31 cents at $16.07 in New York Stock Exchange composite trading at 3:23 p.m. 

The stock reached a 52-week high of $18.60 on May 3, when the company reported a 60 percent gain in first-quarter profit to $15.1 million from $9.45 million. The company said sales of toys and video games helped drive the increase. 

This should be an interesting stock to watch...
http://www.nyse.com/about/listed/wwe.html


----------



## vraiblonde

Toxick said:
			
		

> I thought that he was sane.


He probably was before he started taking steroids.


----------



## Toxick

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> He probably was before he started taking steroids.





Maybe McMahon will finally get the message.
But I doubt it.


Aside:
It's interesting that Vince McMahon faked his own death over the weekend. Benoit really took the wind out his sails for that story-line.


Did they ever reveal who exploded Vince? They were supposed to do that monday, but I heard they ended up having a memorial for Benoit instead.


----------



## Pete

This thread disturbs me.


----------



## itsbob

Toxick said:
			
		

> Maybe McMahon will finally get the message.
> But I doubt it.
> 
> 
> Aside:
> It's interesting that Vince McMahon faked his own death over the weekend. Benoit really took the wind out his sails for that story-line.
> 
> 
> Did they ever reveal who exploded Vince? They were supposed to do that monday, but I heard they ended up having a memorial for Benoit instead.


Wow, i thought  you were older...

I have a 15 year old that's a fan too.. Maybe the two of you could get together and play matchboxes or something.


----------



## Toxick

itsbob said:
			
		

> Wow, i thought  you were older...
> 
> I have a 15 year old that's a fan too.. Maybe the two of you could get together and play matchboxes or something.




As long as he doesn't act like a curmudgeonly old fart.


----------



## sockgirl77

Pete said:
			
		

> This thread disturbs me.


Cluck.


----------



## Pete

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Cluck.


What the hell does that mean?


----------



## sockgirl77

Pete said:
			
		

> What the hell does that mean?


Cluck. Vrai made me do it. Cluck.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

lovinmaryland said:
			
		

> http://www.tmz.com/2007/06/26/cops-confirm-benoit-killing-spree/
> 
> Officials have confirmed the horrifying details in the deaths of wrestling superstar Chris Benoit and his family.
> 
> In a statement by a member of the Fayetteville Sheriff's Department, "Mr, Benoit had sometime, possibly Friday, murdered his wife by asphyxiation. Sometime shortly after that, the same for his son Daniel and sometime later ... committed suicide by hanging himself in the basement area."
> 
> According to officials, Nancy was bound at the wrists and feet, with a towel wrapped around her body, and blood was found underneath her head. A Bible was also reportedly found near each one of the bodies.
> 
> Police have also confirmed that prescription drugs and steroids were found in the house.
> 
> Benoit was found hanging in a weight room in his house. Cops say that he used a cord from one of his workout machines as a makeshift noose. Authorities also believe that Benoit died on Saturday.


Not sure if it was mentioned 3 or 4 times in this thread but did you all hear that Chris Benoit killed his wife and kid then hung himself a day later? 

Wrastlins real bruther!! 

Oh but he's a hero.


----------



## vraiblonde

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Not sure if it was mentioned 3 or 4 times in this thread but did you all hear that Chris Benoit killed his wife and kid then hung himself a day later?


Really???  You should start a tread!


----------



## Pooh31

Well now we all know what happened.  Its a shame that he had to do it though, I really liked him, but now I have no respect for him.  He did not have to take out his whole family, he should have just offed himself and let his child have a life.  But it does not supurise me, I told my husband last night I really hoped that it was not a murder/suicide.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Really???  You should start a tread!


Hey, can I play with your kitty??


----------



## daisycreek

i read his wife wanted a divorce... I bet ya it was another one of those "murders by child support"


----------



## missperky

missperky said:
			
		

> Damn train wreck.



             <table class="tborder" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody id="collapseobj_usercp_reputation" style=""><tr><td class="alt1Active" id="p2181506" width="50%">Chris Benoit</td> <td class="alt2" nowrap="nowrap">06-26-2007 03:22 PM</td> <td class="alt1" width="50%">did you get tired of posting as Spud?</td></tr></tbody></table>

I am not Spud.


----------



## BadGirl

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Not sure if it was mentioned 3 or 4 times in this thread but did you all hear that Chris Benoit killed his wife and kid then hung himself a day later?
> 
> Wrastlins real bruther!!
> 
> Oh but he's a hero.


 
Maybe someone convinced it was all scripted, it wasn't REAL.. Monday morning they would all get back up and go to breakfast.


----------



## FireBrand

fake wrastler, steriods, yaddayaddayadda.........
so, he's pissed at wifey, that's one thing,

BUT WHY THE KID ??

what a total loser from the start !


----------



## (((echo)))

it just goes to show that you never know what someone is capable of


----------



## jetmonkey

There were clues.


----------



## (((echo)))

jetmonkey said:
			
		

> There were clues.


 that's just wrong


----------



## itsbob

jetmonkey said:
			
		

> There were clues.


That right there is SICK, and TWISTED. and downright..


----------



## Fubar

Another sick twist added-
The boy had old needle marks in his arms, Ballard said. He said he had been told the parents considered him undersized and had given him growth hormones.

"The boy was very small, even dwarfed," District Attorney Scott Ballard said.

http://www.wtop.com/?nid=104&pid=0&sid=1174891&page=1


----------



## sockgirl77

Fubar said:
			
		

> Another sick twist added-
> The boy had old needle marks in his arms, Ballard said. He said he had been told the parents considered him undersized and had given him growth hormones.
> 
> "The boy was very small, even dwarfed," District Attorney Scott Ballard said.
> 
> http://www.wtop.com/?nid=104&pid=0&sid=1174891&page=1


That disgusts me. Poor kid.


----------



## vraiblonde

Good ol' Chris Benoit.  

This is why it's not a good idea to idolize celebrities and other people you don't know in real life.  They can be anything they want for the cameras and it's not real.


----------



## vraiblonde

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> The Brady Campaign issued the following statement.


----------



## CableChick

*this comment disturbs me ...*

"The WWE, based in Stamford, Conn., issued a statement Tuesday saying steroids "were not and could not be related to the cause of death.""


Is the WWE really turning it's head on this?? Surely they know what steroids can do. I understand that they won't know for sure if drugs were in his body until the autopsy/toxicology is complete, but I would think a company, as big as WWE, wouldn't make such a statement until the proof has come out. 

:shrug:


----------



## itsbob

Just heard on Fox News..


Was Mr Benoit a victim too??

What a load of crap!  A VICTIM!??


----------



## meangirl

itsbob said:
			
		

> Just heard on Fox News..
> 
> 
> Was Mr Benoit a victim too??
> 
> What a load of crap! A VICTIM!??


 
A victim of what? Himself?


----------



## CableChick

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> Did you read the Article?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From another Article, that gives more details from the WWE statement
> 
> 
> 
> If what has been reported is true, it doesnt sound like a "Roid Rage" issue, and the WWE statement is correct. Especially since there was ALOT of time in between mother and son's murder and his own suicide


 



The industry is plagued w/ steroid use.  I think they were very quick to make that type of statement.  It may not have been "roid rage", but I don't doubt steroids played a part in this.


----------



## vraiblonde

> "The physical findings announced by authorities indicate deliberation, not rage,"


Actually, steroid damage continues even after the person stops using them.  And this former steroid user on TV said that the worst of his mental problems began after he stopped using the drugs - said he was depressed and suicidal, angry and out of control.  It wasn't just "rage", as in they snap or blow up.  It was an ongoing state of mind.

So the WWE is full of it and just trying to cover their ass.


----------



## LordStanley

In a world of natural male enhancements, should it matter if wrestlers (which are nothing more that glorified Actors that do thier own stunts) use steriods.

Why can a guy take viagra to perform for his women, but he cant take steriods to look good for his fans

The are paid to act, look good and be physical.  

No one is forcing them.  They do it for the money and limelight.  

Who would watch a bunch of 160lb men throw themselves around the ring.

Anyone thats a fan of WWE could care less about steriods.

Its not like people are placing bets on who will win the title at summer slam....

Hell look at Vince McMahon over the last few years... He freaking blew up.  No one can tell me with straight face, that he wasnt juicing.......


----------



## nachomama

LordStanley said:
			
		

> Hell look at Vince McMahon over the last few years... He freaking blew up.  No one can tell me with straight face, that he wasnt juicing.......



  And all along I thought that he has been on a strict workout regimen with his son in law.


----------



## vraiblonde

LordStanley said:
			
		

> Why can a guy take viagra to perform for his women, but he cant take steriods to look good for his fans


Because it's a mind-altering chemical that can cause you to kill your wife and child.


----------



## LordStanley

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Because it's a mind-altering chemical that can cause you to kill your wife and child.




Really??? this coming from someone who daily takes mind and body altering chemicals.   But I guess thats ok, since you havent killed anyone yet.....


----------



## LordStanley

nachomama said:
			
		

> And all along I thought that he has been on a strict workout regimen with his son in law.




If thats natural... Sign me up on that program


----------



## lovinmaryland

*Just saw this on TMZ*

This is the adorable child Chris Benoit suffocated before killing himself. This picture of Benoit and son Daniel was taken at a 2004 event honoring Chris. 
Daniel Benoit suffered from Fragile X Syndrome, a chromosomal defect that causes autism-like behaviors, language delays and other physical/sensory problems, afflicting 1 in 3600 males and 1 in 4-6 thousand females.


----------



## CableChick

lovinmaryland said:
			
		

> This is the adorable child Chris Benoit suffocated before killing himself. This picture of Benoit and son Daniel was taken at a 2004 event honoring Chris.
> Daniel Benoit suffered from Fragile X Syndrome, a chromosomal defect that causes autism-like behaviors, language delays and other physical/sensory problems, afflicting 1 in 3600 males and 1 in 4-6 thousand females.


 

I hope they have a special place in  hell for that sick MFr


----------



## vraiblonde

LordStanley said:
			
		

> Really??? this coming from someone who daily takes mind and body altering chemicals.   But I guess thats ok, since you havent killed anyone yet.....


What are you talking about?


----------



## jetmonkey

Sports Junkies were saying this morning that the wife wanted to ship the kid off and and he didn't. When they fought about it, he killed her.


----------



## mAlice

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> What are you talking about?


  ...and why aren't you sharing?


----------



## LordStanley

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> What are you talking about?



Do you smoke?
Do you drink Alcohol?
Do you take drugs for alergies or pain medication?
Do you drink Caffine?
Are you on any type of medications?

Steriods dont kill people, people kill people...


----------



## mAlice

LordStanley said:
			
		

> Do you smoke?
> Do you drink Alcohol?
> Do you take drugs for alergies or pain medication?
> Do you drink Caffine?
> Are you on any type of medications?



All legal.  And I've never heard of anyone taking allergy meds and coming undone.


----------



## cattitude

LordStanley said:
			
		

> Do you smoke?
> Do you drink Alcohol?
> Do you take drugs for alergies or pain medication?
> Do you drink Caffine?
> Are you on any type of medications?
> 
> Steriods dont kill people, people kill people...



But steroids can kill people.


----------



## jetmonkey

LordStanley said:
			
		

> Do you smoke?
> Do you drink Alcohol?
> Do you take drugs for alergies or pain medication?
> Do you drink Caffine?
> Are you on any type of medications?
> 
> Steriods dont kill people, people kill people...


Do bacne and ##### tits kill people?


----------



## LordStanley

elaine said:
			
		

> All legal.  And I've never heard of anyone taking allergy meds and coming undone.




Steriods are legal by prescription.... The only thing that makes them illegal is the professional athletes were using them as performance enhancers. But you cant even compare Something like the NFL or MLB to wrestling.  But Just like steriods, any drug can have severe side effects when abused.  

Alcohol.....
Anti-depressents
Amphetamines



Steriods are illegal because of sports gambling.....  No one gambles on who is going to win the next Summer Slam event!!!!


----------



## LordStanley

cattitude said:
			
		

> But steroids can kill people.




So does Alcohol....


----------



## cattitude

LordStanley said:
			
		

> Steriods are legal by prescription.... The only thing that makes them illegal is the professional athletes were using them as performance enhancers. But you cant even compare Something like the NFL or MLB to wrestling.  But Just like steriods, any drug can have severe side effects when abused.
> 
> Alcohol.....
> Anti-depressents
> Amphetamines
> 
> 
> 
> Steriods are illegal because of sports gambling.....  No one gambles on who is going to win the next Summer Slam event!!!!




S T E R O I D S


----------



## mAlice

LordStanley said:
			
		

> Steriods are legal by prescription.... The only thing that makes them illegal is the professional athletes were using them as performance enhancers. But you cant even compare Something like the NFL or MLB to wrestling.  But Just like steriods, any drug can have severe side effects when abused.
> 
> Alcohol.....
> Anti-depressents
> Amphetamines
> 
> 
> 
> Steriods are illegal because of sports gambling.....  No one gambles on who is going to win the next Summer Slam event!!!!


  He was taking them illegally.  He lost his mind and killed his family.  You sound like you're trying to make excuses for him.


----------



## cattitude

LordStanley said:
			
		

> So does Alcohol....



Yes, it does.  What is your point?


----------



## Sharon




----------



## cattitude

Sharon said:
			
		

>



Be careful, you could choke and that popcorn could kill you.


----------



## cattitude

To my karma giver...  I know, I'm bored too.


----------



## LordStanley

elaine said:
			
		

> He was taking them illegally.  He lost his mind and killed his family.  You sound like you're trying to make excuses for him.




No Im not trying to stick up for him....  The point Im trying to make is that any drug has the potential when abused to have severe psychiatric side effects.  Epecially the ones that we all take on a normal basis.  

Im just tired of the Im better than thou atittude that some people have over this situation.  

Make sure you all remember that next time some cancer patient needs steriods to live.


You are all pointing out one drug, just like people point out one breed of dog when an attact goes down.  But no one cares when the family dalmation tears into someone.


----------



## LordStanley

cattitude said:
			
		

> Yes, it does.  What is your point?




Well then lets make alcohol illegal and only obtained by perscription......

Alcohol related deaths occur more than steriods


----------



## vraiblonde

LordStanley said:
			
		

> Do you smoke?
> Do you drink Alcohol?
> Do you take drugs for alergies or pain medication?
> Do you drink Caffine?
> Are you on any type of medications?
> 
> Steriods dont kill people, people kill people...


Are you kooky?  When was the last time you ever heard of nicotine making someone snap?  Or caffeine?  Or allergy meds?

Alcohol, I'll give you.  But I certainly don't drink every day, contrary to what the little forum gossips say.

Don't take your 'roid rage out on me


----------



## LordStanley

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Don't take your 'roid rage out on me




damnit, I was trying to have a serious conversation with you and you had to go and make me


----------



## Nickel

> An anonymous user operating a computer traced to Stamford, Conn. — home to World Wrestling Entertainment — posted an entry to pro wrestler Chris Benoit's biography on Wikipedia.org announcing the death of his wife Nancy at least 13 hours before police in suburban Atlanta said they found her body along with her husband's and that of their 7-year-old son, FOXNews.com has learned.


http://www.foxnews.com/printer_friendly_story/0,3566,287194,00.html



> TMZ has learned that the personal physician who saw Chris Benoit just hours before the wrestler killed his wife and son once had his medical license suspended for "reasons related to competence or character."
> 
> Early Thursday morning, authorities raided Dr. Astin's office in connection with Benoit investigation. Officials claim they seized medical records, but no arrests were made. According to the AP, Astin has admitted to prescribing testosterone to Benoit in the past, but has not commented on what, if anything, he prescribed to the wrestler on Friday.


http://www.tmz.com/2007/06/28/benoits-doc-has-history-of-shady-practices/

Talk about shady.


----------



## Fubar

*Dr Feelgood-*

Chris Benoit bought injectable steroids excessively, according to court papers released Monday. His doctor, Phil Astin III, was charged with improperly prescribing drugs to other patients.

Dr. Astin prescribed a 10-month supply  of anabolic steroids to Chris Benoit every 3 to 4 weeks between May 2006 and May 2007, a Drug Enforcement Administration agent said in an affidavit filed Friday and made public Monday.

DEA investigator Anissa Jones wrote that a preliminary review of Astin's prescription writing showed he authorized "*approximately 1 million dosage units * of various pharmaceutical controlled substances in the last two years, [including] significant quantities of injectable testosterone cypionate, an anabolic steroid."

Jones also wrote that Benoit has been identified in a separate DEA investigation of a company, RX Weight Loss, "as an excessive purchaser of injectable steroids."


----------



## vraiblonde

They're making a big deal about this doctor on Fox.  So, who is the bad guy:  the person who willingly took drugs and killed his wife and child; or the doctor who prescribed the drugs?



I mean, yeah, the doctor broke the law and should be prosecuted.  But they're trying to say that Benoit was some poor victim of this doctor - who apparently forced the drugs into Benoit's veins, to hear the news people tell it.


----------



## LordStanley

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> They're making a big deal about this doctor on Fox.  So, who is the bad guy:  the person who willingly took drugs and killed his wife and child; or the doctor who prescribed the drugs?
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, yeah, the doctor broke the law and should be prosecuted.  But they're trying to say that Benoit was some poor victim of this doctor - who apparently forced the drugs into Benoit's veins, to hear the news people tell it.




Its America at its finest.  They have to blame someone....

Benoit is already dead... He's the next logical choice


----------



## nachomama

They just said on CNN that the autopsy showed Benoit had 10X the amount of Testosterone in his body at the time of his death.  

And that he doped the boy up on Xanax before he killed him.  Chilling.

http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/07/17/wrestler.murder/index.html

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNe...enoit_results_070717/20070717?hub=CTVNewsAt11


----------



## vraiblonde

nachomama said:
			
		

> They just said on CNN that the autopsy showed Benoit had 10X the amount of Testosterone in his body at the time of his death.


Don't be ridiculous.  Everyone knows that steroids have no effect on a person's thought process and behavior.


----------



## LordStanley

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Don't be ridiculous.  Everyone knows that steroids have no effect on a person's thought process and behavior.




I guess you missed this part



> "The investigators found no other drugs, including steroids, in Benoit's body."


----------



## vraiblonde

LordStanley said:
			
		

> I guess you missed this part


Benoit must just naturally produce 10x the normal amount of testosterone.  What a man!


----------



## MMDad

LordStanley said:
			
		

> I guess you missed this part



You must have missed the part about not assuming that news reports know anything about the facts. Testosterone IS a steroid.

Main Entry: tes·tos·ter·one
Pronunciation: te-stäs-t-rn
Function: noun
: a male hormone that is a crystalline hydroxy steroid ketone C19H28O2 produced primarily by the testes or made synthetically and that is the main androgen responsible for inducing and maintaining male secondary sex characteristics


----------



## Larry Gude

*Am I missing...*



			
				LordStanley said:
			
		

> I guess you missed this part



...the context here? Benoit was full of steroids and Xanax and something else. 

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/07/18/AR2007071800337.html



> Besides the heightened level of testosterone, a synthetic version of the primary male sex hormone that is considered an anabolic steroid, Benoit's body tested positive for the anti-anxiety drug Xanax and the painkiller hydrocodone, authorities said Tuesday.



Benoit was all chem'd up.


----------



## vraiblonde

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> Benoit was all chem'd up.


I'm sure that had nothing to do with him killing his family.  He was probably just having a bad day.


----------



## Pete

So what we are trying to decide here is if Benoit was a sick twisted evil son of a biatch all on his own or if he was helped along with steroids?

Seems to me the result is the same, they are all dead. :shrug:


----------



## Larry Gude

*Maybe...*



			
				vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I'm sure that had nothing to do with him killing his family.  He was probably just having a bad day.



...he was out of smokes?

:shrug:


----------



## Larry Gude

*Lord Stanley...*



			
				Pete said:
			
		

> So what we are trying to decide here is if Benoit was a sick twisted evil son of a biatch all on his own or if he was helped along with steroids?
> 
> Seems to me the result is the same, they are all dead. :shrug:




...is having one of his oxen gored; he tried to stick up for Benoit before all the facts came in. The rest of us smelled steroids from the get go. 

That's what we're doing; gathering in the town square and throwing rocks at the victim of the moment until it's someone else's turn.


----------



## vraiblonde

Pete said:
			
		

> Seems to me the result is the same, they are all dead.


True, but the big controversy is whether professional sports should really crack down on steroid use, not just pay it lip service like they do now.

Maybe if we elect Ron Paul for President, he'll make anabolic steroids legal without a prescription.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Yeah!*



			
				vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Maybe if we elect Ron Paul for President, he'll make anabolic steroids legal without a prescription.




...because it's not a problem now?


 


Gotta ban those guns...alcohol...rap lyrics...


At least the hypocrisy and corruption will be gone.


----------



## Larry Gude

**bump**



			
				Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...he was out of smokes?
> 
> :shrug:



...where the hell is the applause? That was funny right there. 


Maybe Ron Paul will RE-legalize cigarettes? Hmmm?????


----------



## vraiblonde

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> Maybe Ron Paul will RE-legalize cigarettes? Hmmm?????


Great - then he can just take ALL state rights away and we can have a dictatorship!


----------



## Larry Gude

*Now...*



			
				vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Great - then he can just take ALL state rights away and we can have a dictatorship!




...you're just being difficult. Wherein lies a states right to ban cigarettes? If they have that right, do they then also have the right to regulate what you eat? Then, using the same logic, what you say? See? Do?


----------



## Lugnut

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Great - then he can just take ALL state rights away and we can have a dictatorship!



States rights? What are those? If a state does something the fed doesn't aprove of that state finds their federal aid evaporating rather quickly!

"What you want to legalize left handed metric screwdrivers?!?!" "Well, no federal highway dollars for you!"


----------



## jetmonkey

catfight!


----------



## vraiblonde

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> Wherein lies a states right to ban cigarettes?


Are you serious?


----------



## vraiblonde

Lugnut said:
			
		

> States rights? What are those?


Those are where the state tells you what legal activity, such as smoking, that you can and cannot allow in your privately owned business.

Those state rights.


----------



## Larry Gude

*No...*



			
				vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Are you serious?




...why do you ax?


----------



## LordStanley

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...is having one of his oxen gored; he tried to stick up for Benoit before all the facts came in. The rest of us smelled steroids from the get go.
> 
> That's what we're doing; gathering in the town square and throwing rocks at the victim of the moment until it's someone else's turn.




Hold on one sec... I never stuck up for the guy... Go back and re-read the thread.  Spudtrooper was the one who was sticking up for him.

I was making the point that any drug when abused can screw with your head.  

You guys were so easy to jump on the steriod bandwagon....

You dont see cancer patients killing people when they are on steriods.....


----------



## Larry Gude

*Oh for crying...*



			
				LordStanley said:
			
		

> Hold on one sec... I never stuck up for the guy... Go back and re-read the thread.  Spudtrooper was the one who was sticking up for him.
> 
> I was making the point that any drug when abused can screw with your head.
> 
> You guys were so easy to jump on the steriod bandwagon....
> 
> You dont see cancer patients killing people when they are on steriods.....




...out loud. I am not re-reading this dreck. It's easier to lay it on you.   

In any event, cancer patients are not pumping iron all day in an effrot to get huge/perform better. And they are not taking roids in the doses and manner these guys are. 

If you want to re-read the thread, I said long ago that Benoit snapped as a combination of the brutal pressures of his job, the need to take roids and painkillers and who knows what else to deal with injury, pain and the demand to perform. 

And Vrail said the rest; tough ####. It was his choice.


----------



## bohman

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Are you kooky?  When was the last time you ever heard of nicotine making someone snap?  Or caffeine?  Or allergy meds?
> 
> Alcohol, I'll give you.  But I certainly don't drink every day, contrary to what the little forum gossips say.
> 
> Don't take your 'roid rage out on me



A LACK of nicotine can do some ugly things to people.  :shrug:  And you wouldn't want to see what would happen if somebody messes with my stash of Claritin.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Yeah...*



			
				bohman said:
			
		

> A LACK of nicotine can do some ugly things to people.  :shrug:  And you wouldn't want to see what would happen if somebody messes with my stash of Claritin.




...and I don't wanna be in the same solar system with that goofy bastard on TV when his Encite prescription runs out. 

Could get ugly.


----------



## nachomama

*Now that...*



			
				Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...and I don't wanna be in the same solar system with that goofy bastard on TV when his Encite prescription runs out.
> 
> Could get ugly.




deserves this.


----------



## Pete

nachomama said:
			
		

> deserves this.


I bet your beloved John Cena nibbles on a nice fresh bale of alfalfa hay every evening.   :whinney:


----------



## nachomama

Pete said:
			
		

> I bet your beloved John Cena nibbles on a nice fresh bale of alfalfa hay every evening.   :whinney:



No comment.


----------



## Pete

nachomama said:
			
		

> No comment.


It's all cool until he sedates you then rips off your skull and plays handball with it.


----------

